# R15-500: 0x1194 Issues / Discussion



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

R15-500: 0x1194
Staggered rollout for this version began 2/29/08.

Release notes:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=121420

Please keep discussion confined to issues only with this receiver.

Please don't post "Got it" or "Didn't Get it" posts, they will be deleted.


----------



## FlyingmWY (Jul 12, 2006)

I actually received this update on 2/26/08. Since I have gotten it, here are my issues.
1) Caller ID still only logs 2 calls. Rsets do not help.
2) 6 times I have pressed the guide button while in live tv and all that comes up is a blue background where the guide should be. Most times if I exit and re-enter the guide it appears on the first try. twice however it took multiple tries before showing up.
3) Fast forward not responding at level 4. If fast forwarding at 4 I can not stop it. Anything below 4 seems to work fine.


----------



## dcldcl (Apr 17, 2007)

I received this update Tuesday morning (3/4/8) and now every time the unit records a scheduled show it turns itself on and stays on (blue power light as well as the blue ring).
In the past it stayed in standby mode (only the orange record light came on during the recording) just like my HR20-100.
Has anyone else noticed this quirk?


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

dcldcl said:


> I received this update Tuesday morning (3/4/8) and now every time the unit records a scheduled show it turns itself on and stays on (blue power light as well as the blue ring).
> In the past it stayed in standby mode (only the orange record light came on during the recording) just like my HR20-100.
> Has anyone else noticed this quirk?


That's the first time I've heard of that. Does it still do it after a reboot?


----------



## dcldcl (Apr 17, 2007)

qwerty said:


> That's the first time I've heard of that. Does it still do it after a reboot?


I'm checking today. It did it three times yesterday before stopped to think about it, and realized I kept having to turn it off.


----------



## dcldcl (Apr 17, 2007)

It appears cleared up by the reset, I can't replicate it anymore.


----------



## Golfman (Dec 21, 2007)

Does anyone know when 1194 might go national or will the same thing happen to it that happened with 1192? I've been crankin along on 1184 since 1/19 when I swapped out receivers and havent seen hide nor hair of 1192 or 1194.


----------



## dawgfan63 (Feb 24, 2006)

Still at 1184 in Athens, GA too.



Golfman said:


> Does anyone know when 1194 might go national or will the same thing happen to it that happened with 1192? I've been crankin along on 1184 since 1/19 when I swapped out receivers and havent seen hide nor hair of 1192 or 1194.


----------



## lz7rdg (Dec 5, 2006)

The 'Prev' button works again with this release. You can go from a recorded show to live and back to the recorded show.

JOhn


----------



## dawgfan63 (Feb 24, 2006)

Glad to hear...now if my box will ever update...any word on the national release??



lz7rdg said:


> The 'Prev' button works again with this release. You can go from a recorded show to live and back to the recorded show.
> 
> JOhn


----------



## davevdg (Jan 3, 2008)

I received 0x1194 on my R15-500 this morning - Wed 03/12/2008.


----------



## Golfman (Dec 21, 2007)

1194 was pushed to my R15-500 at 3:20am today. The first scheduled series link recording following the update at 9:00am failed to record even though the program is still shown in the guide and "to do" list as scheduled. I noticed the orange LED was not on, turned the unit on and tuned to the channel that was supposed to be recording and the banner displayed the overlayed orange circles indicating series link was scheduled, Pushed "info" and again it indcicated it was a scheduled series link but the show did not get recorded.

Hopefully this is the only hiccup.


----------



## dms1 (Oct 26, 2007)

Has anyone else noticed that with 0x1194 if you select a program to record from the mini (blue button) guide by pressing the record button it drops back out of the guide rather than staying in it as it did before? This is annoying if you're trying to set more than one program to record since you have to navigate back to the right place. It works as expected from the full guide.

Another issue, which predates 0x1194 but is still there, is that occasionally when setting a recording from the mini-guide it gets confused and records the current program instead of setting the recording. Anyone else seen this?


----------



## zztrainv2 (Aug 26, 2007)

guide is faster


----------



## vratface (Mar 14, 2008)

We are new DirecTV customers with a R15 500 0x01194. Initially we tried to cancel our service right after the install because we were so disappointed not to have the SKIP option. Unfortunately we could not get out of our contract without a huge fee.

After 5 years of not watching commercials with our original DISH DVR we now have to watch them in fast forward. So far our DirecTV experience has been a horrible downgrade/backward step for us. 

Does anyone have any suggestions on how we can get the SKIP option with DirecTV? Is it a hardware issue, a software issue or both?


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

vratface said:


> We are new DirecTV customers with a R15 500 0x01194. Initially we tried to cancel our service right after the install because we were so disappointed not to have the SKIP option. Unfortunately we could not get out of our contract without a huge fee.
> 
> After 5 years of not watching commercials with our original DISH DVR we now have to watch them in fast forward. So far our DirecTV experience has been a horrible downgrade/backward step for us.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions on how we can get the SKIP option with DirecTV? Is it a hardware issue, a software issue or both?


They've added that feature to the HD DVR's. Many of us are hoping it'll trickle down to the R15, as other features have.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

vratface said:


> We are new DirecTV customers with a R15 500 0x01194. Initially we tried to cancel our service right after the install because we were so disappointed not to have the SKIP option. Unfortunately we could not get out of our contract without a huge fee.
> 
> After 5 years of not watching commercials with our original DISH DVR we now have to watch them in fast forward. So far our DirecTV experience has been a horrible downgrade/backward step for us.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions on how we can get the SKIP option with DirecTV? Is it a hardware issue, a software issue or both?


Well you could wait for DirecTV to come out with a software upgrade,or buy a DirecTivo(R10-HR10-250) from Ebay or www.weaknees.com .Or upgrade to DirecTV's HR21.


----------



## vratface (Mar 14, 2008)

Can we upgrade to an HD DVR eventhough we don't have an HD TV?


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

vratface said:


> Can we upgrade to an HD DVR eventhough we don't have an HD TV?


Yes.


----------



## vratface (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks,

I am on the phone now!


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

vratface said:


> Can we upgrade to an HD DVR eventhough we don't have an HD TV?


As long as you pay for HD service.


----------



## Golfman (Dec 21, 2007)

Golfman said:


> 1194 was pushed to my R15-500 at 3:20am today. The first scheduled series link recording following the update at 9:00am failed to record even though the program is still shown in the guide and "to do" list as scheduled. I noticed the orange LED was not on, turned the unit on and tuned to the channel that was supposed to be recording and the banner displayed the overlayed orange circles indicating series link was scheduled, Pushed "info" and again it indcicated it was a scheduled series link but the show did not get recorded.
> 
> Hopefully this is the only hiccup.


Still refuses to record the series link show after RBR. I have a series link set up to record a show that comes on at 9:00am and 5:00pm daily (M-F) both new and repeats on the same channel. After the 1194 push the unit refuses to record the 9;00am broadcast.

I turned off the series link, RBRd the unit and after it came back up I reentered the series link. The next day it again only recorded the 5:00pm broadcast. The series link shows in the guide for both scheduled broadcasts but the "to do" list only shows the 5:00pm show.

If I go in and manually delete the daily scheduled 9:00am series link entry shown in the guide and then manually set it to record with a single push of the "rec" button both the 9;00am and 5:00pm shows get recorded.

This series link worked fine and recorded both shows daily as intended until 1194 was pushed. Maybe I'll try downloading 1194 again and see what happens.

Anyone else having series link problems with 1194?


----------



## Golfman (Dec 21, 2007)

Noted this morning that pushing the yellow button in full screen no longer displays audio options but mutes the audio. Anyone else observe this in 1194?
Is this the way it's supposed to work?


----------



## sungam (May 10, 2007)

Golfman said:


> Noted this morning that pushing the yellow button in full screen no longer displays audio options but mutes the audio. Anyone else observe this in 1194?
> Is this the way it's supposed to work?


Never used the yellow button, so I don't know how it acted before, but what I find now is that if the program has multiple audio options, the yellow button cycles through them. Audio mutes for a second or so, then returns in the next mode. For example: English 1, English 2, Spanish, English 1, ... If there are no audio options available for the program, I get the dreaded 'wrong button' thunk.


----------



## Thunder7 (Nov 16, 2005)

zztrainv2 said:


> guide is faster


Agreed. MUCH better. That had been annoying me for some time.


----------



## ColdCase (Sep 10, 2007)

Received 1194 on 3/12. I had called DIRECTV a few weeks ago about problems with recording drop outs that had recently developed. Tech says there was a SW problem and that the national release being pushed would fix it. Well it didn't.

The R15-500 has worked just fine for over a year, along with the other recorders in the house. I'm guessing this unit has developed a problem, no? Signal levels are solid.

Recorded programs will often stutter and kick back to live TV.

I may try this before I call again

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=85716


----------



## red.bean.head (Feb 1, 2007)

ColdCase said:


> Received 1194 on 3/12. I had called DIRECTV a few weeks ago about problems with recording drop outs that had recently developed. Tech says there was a SW problem and that the national release being pushed would fix it. Well it didn't.
> 
> The R15-500 has worked just fine for over a year, along with the other recorders in the house. I'm guessing this unit has developed a problem, no? Signal levels are solid.
> 
> ...


Sounds like your hard drive is on its last legs. I hate to say this but you may need to format your hard drive, this will cause you to lose all your recordings but may fix your issue.


----------



## JimMc (Nov 14, 2006)

The caller ID on my R15-500 stopped working after the last update (0x1194). I've tried resetting (from the menu) with no change. Any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

JimMc said:


> The caller ID on my R15-500 stopped working after the last update (0x1194). I've tried resetting (from the menu) with no change. Any ideas or suggestions?


Turn it off from Menu.Go into System Test(it's beside System Info).Retest System,phone test must say OK.Turn Caller ID on in Menu.Also make sure you clear Caller ID History.


----------



## JimMc (Nov 14, 2006)

Jhon69 said:


> Turn it off from Menu.Go into System Test(it's beside System Info).Retest System,phone test must say OK.Turn Caller ID on in Menu.Also make sure you clear Caller ID History.


Thanks for the input I had already done the test (Got an OK on the phone); I made sure the ID notification was turned on and did another reset. It still didn't work. I plugged a phone into the same outlet and get a dial tone (and even tested it by calling my number from my cell phone). However, I didn't clear the Caller ID History, so I'll try that tonight.
Thanks again.


----------



## red.bean.head (Feb 1, 2007)

JimMc said:


> The caller ID on my R15-500 stopped working after the last update (0x1194). I've tried resetting (from the menu) with no change. Any ideas or suggestions?


Try clearing out your Caller ID Log. This has worked for several folks.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

JimMc said:


> Thanks for the input I had already done the test (Got an OK on the phone); I made sure the ID notification was turned on and did another reset. It still didn't work. I plugged a phone into the same outlet and get a dial tone (and even tested it by calling my number from my cell phone). However, I didn't clear the Caller ID History, so I'll try that tonight.
> Thanks again.


:welcome_s


----------



## JimMc (Nov 14, 2006)

It worked! After deleting the single call in the history list and resetting, my Caller ID is working again. Thanks again for the assistance.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

JimMc said:


> It worked! After deleting the single call in the history list and resetting, my Caller ID is working again. Thanks again for the assistance.


:welcome_s


----------



## Golfman (Dec 21, 2007)

Still refuses to record the series link show after forced download of 1194.. I have a series link set up to record Judge Mathis at 9:00am and 5:00pm daily (M-F) both new and repeats on Washington DC CW channel 50l. After the 1194 push the unit refuses to record the 9;00am broadcast.

I turned off the series link, RBRd the unit and after it came back up I reentered the series link. The next day it again only recorded the 5:00pm broadcast. The series link shows in the guide for both scheduled broadcasts but the "to do" list only shows the 5:00pm show. The series link shows as # 2 in the prioritizer.

If I go in and manually delete the daily scheduled 9:00am series link entry shown in the guide and then manually set it to record with a single push of the "rec" button both the 9;00am and 5:00pm shows get recorded.

This series link worked fine and recorded both shows daily as intended until 1194 was pushed. 

Anyone else having series link or similar problems with 1194?
__________________


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Golfman said:


> Still refuses to record the series link show after forced download of 1194.. I have a series link set up to record Judge Mathis at 9:00am and 5:00pm daily (M-F) both new and repeats on Washington DC CW channel 50l. After the 1194 push the unit refuses to record the 9;00am broadcast.
> 
> I turned off the series link, RBRd the unit and after it came back up I reentered the series link. The next day it again only recorded the 5:00pm broadcast. The series link shows in the guide for both scheduled broadcasts but the "to do" list only shows the 5:00pm show. The series link shows as # 2 in the prioritizer.
> 
> ...


There has been on going problems with series links.In your post I read that you do know how to avoid the problems.Suggest you set your programming in the way that it will record and not have problems.Hopefully this problem will be resolved soon.I really don't know what else to say. :shrug:


----------



## Golfman (Dec 21, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> There has been on going problems with series links.In your post I read that you do know how to avoid the problems.Suggest you set your programming in the way that it will record and not have problems.Hopefully this problem will be resolved soon.I really don't know what else to say. :shrug:


OK, thanks. I hope they are working on this.


----------



## FlyingmWY (Jul 12, 2006)

I have never before had this issue. I had 2 shows scheduled to record last night. #1 was an Avalanche hockey game at 7:30 p.m. (a series link recording) and a True TV Investigators show at 8o p.m. ( a recording set by chosing to record from the guide manualy). At 9:15 p.m. my system paused the hockey game that I was watching through the to do list, as I was some 20 minutes behind the actual recording, this pause lasted 4-5 seconds and then system rebooted and started up on it's own. When the system re booted and came back up I checked the to do list.

The investigators show that had finished recording at 9o p.m. was not there. History showed it as not recorded. It finished 15 minutes prior to the re boot. The hockey game of course was gone, and held only what it started to record after the re boot.

Why was the True TV program gone when it finished 15 minutes prior to the re boot?

Anybody else seen something like this?

Also the system did re boot about 45 minutes later.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

FlyingmWY said:


> I have never before had this issue. I had 2 shows scheduled to record last night. #1 was an Avalanche hockey game at 7:30 p.m. (a series link recording) and a True TV Investigators show at 8o p.m. ( a recording set by chosing to record from the guide manualy). At 9:15 p.m. my system paused the hockey game that I was watching through the to do list, as I was some 20 minutes behind the actual recording, this pause lasted 4-5 seconds and then system rebooted and started up on it's own. When the system re booted and came back up I checked the to do list.
> 
> The investigators show that had finished recording at 9o p.m. was not there. History showed it as not recorded. It finished 15 minutes prior to the re boot. The hockey game of course was gone, and held only what it started to record after the re boot.
> 
> ...


Sounds like the infamous buffer bug. If the show is still in the buffer, the R15 hasn't finished doing whatever it does to consider it a recording. Rebooting dumps it, just as if it were still recording it.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

He is a strange thing. I have the R15-100 yet mine is running 0x1194. Original 0x10AA.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

xmguy said:


> He is a strange thing. I have the R15-100 yet mine is running 0x1194. Original 0x10AA.


Why is that strange?


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

qwerty said:


> Why is that strange?


Because mine is 100. This thread is for 500. Oh well. No biggie.


----------



## Golfman (Dec 21, 2007)

In addition to the series link problems I reported earlier I'm experiencing random RBRs while watching shows. The unit just goes into a reset and afterwards recovers to the show I was watching. In addition I am experiencing a lot of pixalation and audio drop outs with 1194 on all shows.

I never had any of these problems until 1194 was pushed. Lets hope D* pushes out something soon that will eliminate all this crap. 

Moderators, any comment on this?


----------



## FlyingmWY (Jul 12, 2006)

FlyingmWY said:


> I have never before had this issue. I had 2 shows scheduled to record last night. #1 was an Avalanche hockey game at 7:30 p.m. (a series link recording) and a True TV Investigators show at 8o p.m. ( a recording set by chosing to record from the guide manualy). At 9:15 p.m. my system paused the hockey game that I was watching through the to do list, as I was some 20 minutes behind the actual recording, this pause lasted 4-5 seconds and then system rebooted and started up on it's own. When the system re booted and came back up I checked the to do list.
> 
> The investigators show that had finished recording at 9o p.m. was not there. History showed it as not recorded. It finished 15 minutes prior to the re boot. The hockey game of course was gone, and held only what it started to record after the re boot.
> 
> ...


O.K. Here goes. I can now replicate this lost recording and red button reset problem, that I did not wxplain very well above.

While recording 2 shows, and watching one. If I hit stop, a menue pops up asking stop.... keep recording etc...... If I select stop and delete, the unit hesitates, and then re-boots. I have gotten it to do this at least 6 times now.

The unit reboots, losing the recording on the other tuner as well as the one I actually want to delete. It then, after re-starting, starts to record both shows again. Even the one I wanted to stop and delete.

Now no matter what if I have 2 recording going at the same time, I can't stop one to watch something else for fear of losing both recordings..

Anybody seen this before?

What I didnot realize before was the unit did not pause on the game, I had cancelled the game from recording and was going to jump to real time on the channel since it was between periods.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

FlyingmWY said:


> O.K. Here goes. I can now replicate this lost recording and red button reset problem, that I did not wxplain very well above.
> 
> While recording 2 shows, and watching one. If I hit stop, a menue pops up asking stop.... keep recording etc...... If I select stop and delete, the unit hesitates, and then re-boots. I have gotten it to do this at least 6 times now.
> 
> ...


Sounds kind of like this except yours rebooted instead of displayin "Please wait" forever. Maybe they tried to fix it and made it worse?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

FlyingmWY said:


> O.K. Here goes. I can now replicate this lost recording and red button reset problem, that I did not wxplain very well above.
> 
> While recording 2 shows, and watching one. If I hit stop, a menue pops up asking stop.... keep recording etc...... If I select stop and delete, the unit hesitates, and then re-boots. I have gotten it to do this at least 6 times now.
> 
> ...


Can't answer your issue of why it reboots, but here is why you are losing your recording...

When you are watching one recording, is the recorded show from the channel that was on the TV prior to selecting the show from the Playlist or is the "other show" on the LiveTV channel? If the latter, the other show is gone when the receiver reboots since it hasn't written that recorded show to the harddrive yet. This is still the case even if the "other show" has finished recording as long as part of that show is still in the Live Buffer. In order to have that show written to the harddrive, you have to change the channel on LiveTV first.

- Merg


----------



## FlyingmWY (Jul 12, 2006)

The Merg said:


> Can't answer your issue of why it reboots, but here is why you are losing your recording...
> 
> When you are watching one recording, is the recorded show from the channel that was on the TV prior to selecting the show from the Playlist or is the "other show" on the LiveTV channel? If the latter, the other show is gone when the receiver reboots since it hasn't written that recorded show to the harddrive yet. This is still the case even if the "other show" has finished recording as long as part of that show is still in the Live Buffer. In order to have that show written to the harddrive, you have to change the channel on LiveTV first.
> 
> - Merg


It is always the live TV channel show. I understand why it loses the show because of incomplete writing of the buffer to the drive. What I can not figure out for the life of me is why the re-boot. I have done the stop and delete a hundred times while catching up to live hockey games and never had an issue untill the other night. Now it re-boots every time.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

FlyingmWY said:


> It is always the live TV channel show. I understand why it loses the show because of incomplete writing of the buffer to the drive. What I can not figure out for the life of me is why the re-boot. I have done the stop and delete a hundred times while catching up to live hockey games and never had an issue untill the other night. Now it re-boots every time.


Jhon69, I'll take this one.... Have you tried a reformat? 

Seriously though, did this issue start right after you got this version or did it work for a bit before the issue came along? You can try a full power-down reset of your receiver, although I don't have much faith that will do anything. Unplug your receiver for 15 minutes and then plug it back in.

If all else fails, you can try a reformat, but that means that you will lose all recordings, settings, and SL's.

- Merg


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

The Merg said:


> Jhon69, I'll take this one.... Have you tried a reformat?
> 
> Seriously though, did this issue start right after you got this version or did it work for a bit before the issue came along? You can try a full power-down reset of your receiver, although I don't have much faith that will do anything. Unplug your receiver for 15 minutes and then plug it back in.
> 
> ...


----------



## FlyingmWY (Jul 12, 2006)

I did do a power down reset the first night it started. I performed a complete reformat the day after receiving the new software. I have not done it again since the problem. I did not have this or the please wait problem ever before. I do not remember ever stopping a recording like this right after the update so I can not tell you if it started right away or not.


----------



## red.bean.head (Feb 1, 2007)

FlyingmWY said:


> I did do a power down reset the first night it started. I performed a complete reformat the day after receiving the new software. I have not done it again since the problem. I did not have this or the please wait problem ever before. I do not remember ever stopping a recording like this right after the update so I can not tell you if it started right away or not.


I have tried about 10 times to duplicate your issue but no luck. I have 2 recordings occuring at the same time (1 is a 1hr soap opera & the other a 30min kid show). I stop the kid show recording & select stop & delete & it works, no reboot. Are you seeing this on all type of programs or certain ones with longer lengths?


----------



## FlyingmWY (Jul 12, 2006)

red.bean.head said:


> I have tried about 10 times to duplicate your issue but no luck. I have 2 recordings occuring at the same time (1 is a 1hr soap opera & the other a 30min kid show). I stop the kid show recording & select stop & delete & it works, no reboot. Are you seeing this on all type of programs or certain ones with longer lengths?


I have replicated it 6 times, yet now that you mention it, it has been with sporting events I have set to pad 1 1/2 hrs. It is also on the rcording that is the "live TV channel.


----------



## red.bean.head (Feb 1, 2007)

FlyingmWY said:


> I have replicated it 6 times, yet now that you mention it, it has been with sporting events I have set to pad 1 1/2 hrs. It is also on the rcording that is the "live TV channel.


How far in to the recording are you? At the beginning, middle. LIVE? Will it occur right at the beginning of REC or do you have to let it record a while?


----------



## FlyingmWY (Jul 12, 2006)

I am just before catching up to live. Probably 12-15 minutes before catching live tv. I hit the stop button on the remote. The menu pops up. I select stop and delete, and the system immediately re-boots.


----------



## red.bean.head (Feb 1, 2007)

FlyingmWY said:


> I am just before catching up to live. Probably 12-15 minutes before catching live tv. I hit the stop button on the remote. The menu pops up. I select stop and delete, and the system immediately re-boots.


I tried this but instead of rebooting, I reproduced the never ending "Please Wait..." OSD that others have reported in the past. Had to reboot box.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

red.bean.head said:


> I tried this but instead of rebooting, I reproduced the never ending "Please Wait..." OSD that others have reported in the past. Had to reboot box.


You should have followed that thread. I found a way to get rid of the "please wait" using the blue button to bring up the mini guide and change the channels. Hopefully, you'll never need that info again though.


----------



## Gordon Sewer (Apr 15, 2008)

I had DirecTV installed on Monday with an R15-500. As soon as it pulls down 1194, the second tuner loses signal. This has happened with three boxes so far and nothing--resets, power reboots, etc--solves the problem. Download 1194 and poof, Tuner 2 is at 0% on all transponders. 

The only variation from this was last night when the tech who brought the third box set it up for a single LNB instead of the three-LNB dish that was installed. It worked for a couple of hours, then Tuner 1 went dead while Tuner 2 was still pulling signal. Reset the box and Tuner 2 was gone again. The only other anomaly the tech could find was that after the update to 1194, the 500 was putting out TV program audio on the signal meter screen when it should be silent.

The situation's gotten so bizarre that the installation contractor manager/part-owner is pulling a 100 from the back of his warehouse to install today. What I don't get is that this is happening to three boxes at my house, but from reading the thread it appears that it's happening nowhere else. Bad firmware on a batch of new 500s maybe?


----------



## desslock (Jun 19, 2007)

Gordon Sewer said:


> I had DirecTV installed on Monday with an R15-500. As soon as it pulls down 1194, the second tuner loses signal. This has happened with three boxes so far and nothing--resets, power reboots, etc--solves the problem. Download 1194 and poof, Tuner 2 is at 0% on all transponders.
> 
> The only variation from this was last night when the tech who brought the third box set it up for a single LNB instead of the three-LNB dish that was installed. It worked for a couple of hours, then Tuner 1 went dead while Tuner 2 was still pulling signal. Reset the box and Tuner 2 was gone again. The only other anomaly the tech could find was that after the update to 1194, the 500 was putting out TV program audio on the signal meter screen when it should be silent.
> 
> The situation's gotten so bizarre that the installation contractor manager/part-owner is pulling a 100 from the back of his warehouse to install today. What I don't get is that this is happening to three boxes at my house, but from reading the thread it appears that it's happening nowhere else. Bad firmware on a batch of new 500s maybe?


Gordon, I am SOOO glad I found your message. I am having EXACTLY the same problem as you. I wasn't sure if the 1194 load on my R15-500 was related or coincidence, but now I am convinced they are related.

My Tuner 2 is dead too. I switched the signal wires and Tuner 2 stays dead. I also noticed after switching the lines that the signal meter was playing audio from the program when on tuner 1.

You're not alone!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

A new version has started staggered release. Please continue to post in this thread if you have not received the new release.


----------

